# Any other games like Marple?



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Do any of you know of any other iPad/iPhone games like the Marple game? (It's a visual logic puzzle, and is one of my top 3 favorite game apps.) I have other puzzle types of apps, but can't find anything that's really similar to Marple.


----------

